
Rails 3.0: Third beta release - icey
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/4/13/rails-3-0-third-beta-release
======
mark_l_watson
As a practical matter, it will be a while before I jump to 3.0. I am almost
entirely on Rails 2.3.5 and Ruby 1.9.1 and that is working for me. Really it
is a tradeoff between working at 100% speed right now or spending some time
migrating to better tools.

~~~
_pius
I've pretty much switched everything to Ruby 1.9.1 and the first Rails 3.0
beta. Works like a charm. That's why I was so disappointed to see the 3.0pre2
rely on Ruby head rather than current Ruby stable (1.9.1).

~~~
cmelbye
Is beta 3 working on Ruby 1.9?

~~~
wtn
I would tell you to read the manual, but they didn't post release notes on the
rails blog this time!

Anyhow, Ruby 1.9.2 is recommended.

------
timmorgan
_"This one spins out a few overdue extractions into plugins"_

This has happened to me several times -- upgrading to a new Rails release
breaks my app because things have been _removed_ from Rails. Granted, a simple
plugin install usually fixes said issue, but it's weird to me anyway.

I would expect code to be improved and proven in a plugin, then ultimately
integrated into the framework. Rails tends to do the opposite for some reason.

Maybe someone smart can explain it to me.

~~~
javery
This is one of my favorite things about Rails and the Ruby/Rails ecosystem.
Removing features is viewed as a good thing. You might have to install a
simple plugin but for all the users who don't need it that's a bit of code
that they don't have to download, install, and run.

~~~
timmorgan
The feature I'm thinking of is/was (I thought) a core feature of the form
helpers -- form.error_messages and error_messages_for.

I think since the beginning of Rails' inception, this feature has been
included in scaffolding, shown in docs, etc. I would expect most Rails apps to
use that particular feature.

And that's just one example.

~~~
megaduck
I think you've just proved the point. I never use the form helpers, and do
most form-like things through custom javascript and AJAX calls. Including form
helpers is a waste of space for me.

Not everybody builds Rails apps the same way. I think that this flexibility is
one of the framework's strengths.

------
rauljara
No mention of whether it supports 1.9 again or not...

~~~
ashleyw
AFAIK, 1.9.1 incompatibility was due to a fault in Ruby itself, rather than
Rails. And even though it seems to work with 1.9.2-head, that does have some
major issues, like SEGV/Bus errors in native classes and gems alike (see
<http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/issues/show/3132>)

I've put my Rails 3 projects on hold for a while.

~~~
ashleyw
Okay, so it appears 1.9.1 now at least doesn't crash outright. Not sure if
it's 100% stable, though.

